# Co2 for last few weeks of flowering?



## CABBANAbud (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey peepz! Howz everyone doingz? I was wondering if anyone knew about using Co2 during flowering? I've heard that using Co2 during the last 2 weeks of flowering is not good for the da ladiez. Is this true? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! happy growing everyone!


----------



## CABBANAbud (Dec 1, 2009)

Therez gotta be someone out there that could help me!


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 1, 2009)

ive never had any problems... i run my co2 thru out the whole flower think of it this way we breathe oxygen if u cut off our air supply we would die, so takingthat as an example plants breathe co2 y deprive them of what they crave


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 1, 2009)

also co2 has to constant ppm for there to be any benefit from it


----------



## poundpusher (Dec 23, 2009)

Co2 lessens the flavor and aroma dont run the last 2 weeks


----------



## mixin (Dec 24, 2009)

poundpusher said:


> Co2 lessens the flavor and aroma dont run the last 2 weeks


are you sure about this??? i don't think it could be true


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 24, 2009)

poundpusher said:


> Co2 lessens the flavor and aroma dont run the last 2 weeks


 
you'r one and only post lol no wonder why you dont know what you'r talking about


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 24, 2009)

Bump.

Ironically enough, I was going to start a thread to ask this question yesterday, but fate has led me to this one.

So, could any experienced and successful growers give an answer as to their thoughts, with an explanation?

I run CO2 at 1500PPMs and if I could get by for two weeks without doing it, I certainly would.


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 25, 2009)

CO2 does not have to be at a constant ppm, it just needs to be at a ppm adequte to the needs that are related to temp, lighting intensity, nutrients, humidity and water supplied. Basically the higher the transpiration the higher the ppm needs. Therefore it depends on many things. Just injecting more CO2 doesn't provide any benefits unless the other parameters are in line. ie lower the humidity and raise evertthing else and CO2 will increase growth, other wise your just pumping in CO2 for nothing.

I even dry and cure in CO2. Keeps the plants growing after harvest. Eliminates the need for flushing. They continue to use up nutrients stored up in their tissue s and will draw from everthing else before they draw on the nutrients in their sex glands. Their desire to reproduce is amazing. Definitely does not decrease potency or ruin the taste. With use of CO2 and nutrients until harvest the plants are harvested grren and remain green through drying and curing. I actually use CO2 to dispel all air from the drying and curing areas. I simpy use a dehumidifier in the drying closet to reduce moisture. The door is taped during drying. The curing is done in air tight platic containers with a CO2 inlet and out let. CO2 is injected woth the outlet on top left open. After a few seconds the outlet is closed and the CO2 inlet is closed. The cureing compartments are opened every three days and moisture laden air escapes. The CO2 procedure is repeated. No off tastes, no green chlorophyll tastes, no chemical after tastes or bite.


----------



## RootsOrganicMan (Dec 27, 2009)

the marijuana horticulture bible says to run it the first three weeks of flowering only


----------



## jgould (Dec 27, 2009)

All CO2 does is prolong harvest if used in the later stages of flowering. Thats why it is wiser to use in mid flowering.


----------



## nanskies (Dec 27, 2009)

wouldnt do it myself


----------



## fatman7574 (Dec 27, 2009)

RootsOrganicMan said:


> the marijuana horticulture bible says to run it the first three weeks of flowering only


That's a marijuana *comic book*. It is a lot like Sesame Street. A primary where any body but children know everything that is about to be presented even before it is presented. Dejavu to the max.

You run CO2 any time the paramerters are high enough (temp. lighting intensity nutrient/water availability) that CO2 is beneficial or in short supply naturally. Basically if no fan is i used then use CO2 at about 75 F or warmer if a strong fan is available use then CO2 is usually not need as a supllement at temps below 80 F. CO2 is like any of the other plant needs. If you do not provide for a plants needs as far as growth they just survive and little more.


----------



## vonwolfen (Jul 30, 2012)

I know this is an old thread...so forgive me..
I have found that in the last 2-3 weeks of flower, CO2 with PPm's above 1000 can cause foxtailing in some strains..For instance my Bubble Chunk(tripple berryXsuperchunk), will severely foxtail, and XJ-13 will have some minor foxtailing if I dont turn it down..It seems that light feeders(which both of the above are) have the most problems with this. My other strains seem to do fine(a little Foxtailing with Pre-98 bubba, but that might be a heat issue..first run with this cut).


----------



## gagekko (Jul 30, 2012)

RootsOrganicMan said:


> the marijuana horticulture bible says to run it the first three weeks of flowering only


Actually heard this as well... Vegetation and early flower only... I don't do CO2 so i'm clueless


----------



## superjet (Jul 30, 2012)

heard? co2 with all other factors in line will increase the metabolisem in all stages of plant growth. i run it all the way to the end these days just lowering the ppms the last couple weeks to about 1100-1200 from 1500 from the beginning of flowering, (i worry about tasting carbon but never have). i feel from trial and error my shit will even finish sooner with it to the end. but wtf do i know.


----------



## Opm (Aug 1, 2012)

I added c02 mid flower when I first got it. I increased my production by almost 20%. It definitely does help mid-late flower. I also agree that without the other environmental factors in place it doesn't do as much as it could.
My next flower, having c02 from the start, showed great improvement and it may be most beneficial during early flower but it still helps late flower.


----------



## hydromonsters (Jul 18, 2019)

Plant Photosynthesis = Light + Water + C02

Ask yourself, what happens when you deprive a plant of Light or Water, in any condition?

Then ask yourself what happens when you deprive the plant of C02.

Hate to reign on feelings and hunches, but running C02 to the end IMO is a key part of the photosynthesis equation. 25% more Yield.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 18, 2019)

hydromonsters said:


> Plant Photosynthesis = Light + Water + C02
> 
> Ask yourself, what happens when you deprive a plant of Light or Water, in any condition?
> 
> ...


just so you know, this thread died 7 years ago. 

and running CO2 to the end hinders the ripening process


----------



## DemonTrich (Jul 19, 2019)

Ethylene


----------



## nachooo (Jul 29, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Ethylene


Have to say that in one crop I used same sativa clones...and one of them was directly under CO2 tubes from yeast fermentation...I should have put the CO2 better distributed cause that clone was about 10 days younger than the others at flowering time...I was mad about the reasons…(looking for light leaks etc...) never had that problema. with those clones..Then I read about CO2 ethylene inhibition….then I noticed..the tubes providing The CO2 were just over this clone that was always younger than the others… I dont know if I was using too much CO2 cause I dont have a CO2 measuring unit… I used the CO2 until end of crop, and the flowering delay was noticed from middle flowering…
Just my two cents


----------



## Renfro (Jul 29, 2019)

If you vent your room once a day you won't have ethylene gas buildups. As to the use of CO2 in later flower, I always reduce my CO2, temps and light intensity during the last few weeks. This makes for denser nugs and better yields. No foxtailing and no fluffy buds.


----------



## Sugarleaf420 (Dec 12, 2020)

fatman7574 said:


> That's a marijuana *comic book*. It is a lot like Sesame Street. A primary where any body but children know everything that is about to be presented even before it is presented. Dejavu to the max.
> 
> You run CO2 any time the paramerters are high enough (temp. lighting intensity nutrient/water availability) that CO2 is beneficial or in short supply naturally. Basically if no fan is i used then use CO2 at about 75 F or warmer if a strong fan is available use then CO2 is usually not need as a supllement at temps below 80 F. CO2 is like any of the other plant needs. If you do not provide for a plants needs as far as growth they just survive and little more.


Sesame Street lmao


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 13, 2020)

Renfro said:


> If you vent your room once a day you won't have ethylene gas buildups. As to the use of CO2 in later flower, I always reduce my CO2, temps and light intensity during the last few weeks. This makes for denser nugs and better yields. No foxtailing and no fluffy buds.




WHAT????

Ethylene gas IS what ripens the buds! You WANT that in the last 2 weeks!

If your having ethylene build up problems _while_ your gassing. Your burners are fucked up and should be Repaired/replaced. Poorly burning propane does create an ethylene "build up"...

Something I used to monitor closely in greenhouse's, in the winter months.

It has been proper procedure with all gassing. To _stop _gassing for the last 2 weeks! 



nachooo said:


> Have to say that in one crop I used same sativa clones...and one of them was directly under CO2 tubes from yeast fermentation...I should have put the CO2 better distributed cause that clone was about 10 days younger than the others at flowering time...I was mad about the reasons…(looking for light leaks etc...) never had that problema. with those clones..Then I read about CO2 ethylene inhibition….then I noticed..the tubes providing The CO2 were just over this clone that was always younger than the others… I dont know if I was using too much CO2 cause I dont have a CO2 measuring unit… I used the CO2 until end of crop, and the flowering delay was noticed from middle flowering…
> Just my two cents


Read the above and understand _WHY_ your plants took longer!
_ALWAYS_ *stop* gassing for your last 2 week "ripening period"
Keeping in mind that I run about 2 weeks longer then any breeder report (on average). Gas was run during the "bulking" period but _*stopped *_for the last 2 weeks to _*ripen *_the buds!!!

I stopped gassing in my newer building designs. It was just not worth the cost vs. the return.


----------

